# Does your dog use a collar or harness?



## Sophie11 (Dec 15, 2008)

Just out of curiosity. Does your dog use a harness or a collar? Or do you switch off?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We ONLY use harnesses with Lacie and Tilly as they can pull on their leads and injure their tracheas.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Haiku's tags are on her collar, but when we go for walks the leash is always attached to her harness.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

My Yorkie "Teddy Woofems" (RIP) developed collapsing trachea when he was about 7 or 8, he died from another cause at 12 years old. Some toy dogs are prone to this. So I decided to minimize the throat trauma by going with harnesses. Twinkle is a tiny 3 lb dog..........I even have a hard time finding harnesses small enough. 

On toy dogs "gentle leaders" for those dogs that pull and harnesses for those that do not pull are preferable. Of course a velvet or diamond studded collar as a fashion accessory would always be fine. But not for a leash.

Then again if your Malt is 10-14 lbs a collar might not be contraindicated.

I guess you have to know your dogs needs and weigh the risks.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

CeeCee uses a harness for walking but she uses a collar for looks when I want to show her charms off!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I only use harnesses on my 3 little ones.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I use both. I primarily use harnesses, but if there's a special occasion and Karli is wearing a pretty outfit, I'll put a matching collar and leash on her.





Joy


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Mar 17 2009, 04:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747067


> CeeCee uses a harness for walking but she uses a collar for looks when I want to show her charms off!!![/B]


Same thing with Gigi! She has a diamond collar :biggrin: She doesn't pull when we go out together to places but she sometimes pulls when we are on a walk so Gigi wears her harness dresses  Not just a harness, because harnesses matt up her hair. Actually collars do too, so we rarely wear collars as well. Gigi has long hair, and it's not even touching the ground yet. Gigi wears harness dress because clothes never give her matts. Weird, I know. I want to get a show lead, like the show malts do, because that doesn't matt up their hair.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Collars and manners not to pull on them.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Micky wears a collor that has his ID tags on it, but for walking he has a harness.


----------



## rozporter (Apr 12, 2008)

Biscuit has a collar with the Home Again phone number on it because I had him microchipped but I only put it on him when traveling. He tends to climb on my sofa pillows and the rings from his rabies tag on the collar was forever getting caught in the fringes. He wears a Choke-Free Harness when we walk. I also have a step in harness for him because he does walk faster than I can and I don't want to hurt his trachea.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I marked both. She wears a harness for the most part but there has been times its easier to put a collar on her. I only do that when I know there won't be any pulling.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

harness for little Mia. :wub: 
I did want to get her the LV collar but when she tried it on, she hated it...lol...and didnt want anything on her neck...so...yea...so much for collars! B)


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I've always used harnesses. The only time they have a collar on is if its a pretty one with charms and we're not going to be attaching a lead.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Madden uses a harness. I wanted him to wear a cute collar just for looks, but he hated it and scratched at his neck a lot, so I took it off.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I put both on her every time we leave the house to either the back yard or any where else. Daisy has her LV collar that contains all her identification tags and we also use a harness too (both at the same time) We connect her lead to the harness though and nothing to her collar. Granted both have her tags attached to it. I guess that is me just being overzealous about making sure she has all her identification tags (If lost, Please call ######## and Micro chip #s ) in every place possible, in plain view for just in case. I feel you can never be too cautious.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

All of mine wear harnesses when we walk. Additionally, they all wear thin little collars with their name and my cell # on them. I took all the dangly stuff off their collars, ID & Rabies tags, after reading about so many getting these tags caught on fences & decking slats.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

collers are worn with tags ..harness used only for walking


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter always has a collar on that has his state registration tag, his medical alert tag, and his name address and phone number tag (they are three but they are small). I feel that its so important to always have identifying information on him - no matter where we are or what we are doing and he doesn't wear his harness except for when we go outside walking or to stores. 

We never connect his leash to his collar - the shelter we got him from told us not to. I answered harness because I assumed you meant when walking.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

gentle leader to learn straight walking i.e. he looks like a bandit.
when we've used it on the beach, he will rub his face in the sand for hours to try to get it off (he hates that thing)


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

We use a Gentle leader and Moxie does the same thing. He wants to rub it off.

Collars should never be used to walk a maltese due to their soft trachea. 

I have walked him with a harness before.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I only use a harness for Chloe...I don't even have a collar for her and never did


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Harness only for walks with a leash.

Collar for holding tags on his neck. He wears that 24/7 so that he can be fetched home should he get out somehow.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

both my babies don't own a colar . . just harnesses (vests and dresses) . . .


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie wears a breakaway cat collar with her id tag on it for identification purposes only. She wears a harness for walking and/or riding in the car. 

Josie says: Mommy doesn't wear a collar at all, she wears a harness over her bewbies, but she doesn't let me put a leash on it.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I use a collar when I take London in our back yard to go potty (it's completely fenced, but I still take her out on a leash). When we go "out" somewhere, ie: walks, visits, pet stores, we ALWAYS use a step-in harness.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Phesty @ Mar 18 2009, 06:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=747845


> Josie wears a breakaway cat collar with her id tag on it for identification purposes only. She wears a harness for walking and/or riding in the car.
> 
> Josie says: Mommy doesn't wear a collar at all, she wears a harness over her bewbies, but she doesn't let me put a leash on it.[/B]


LOL!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------

